
Ask HN: iPod shuffle alternatives? - enrmarc
I really like my iPod shuffle[1]. It&#x27;s the device I use the most and taking into account that it only cost me around 50 euros, I think it&#x27;s the best &quot;thing&quot; I&#x27;ve ever bought. Just one minor issue: 2GB of storage.<p>So question is if you know good alternatives. Just two features are important for me: size (~iPod shuffle) and storage (&gt; 2GB).<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;ipod-shuffle&#x2F;
======
benologist
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/51215664/mighty-
streami...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/51215664/mighty-streaming-
music-without-your-phone) might be worth keeping an eye on. Basically the same
+ bluetooth.

~~~
enrmarc
Really interesting!

------
mynewtb
The latest Sansa Clip with Rockbox?

